
Facebook's Open-Source Reinforcement Learning Platform – A Deep Dive - thebillkidy
https://xaviergeerinck.com/facebook-horizon
======
saagarjha
Also unrelated, but hopefully not flamebait: the code blocks run off my screen
on an iPad because they’re too long. Having just fixed this issue on my own
website yesterday, a bit of unsolicited advice: add “overflow: auto” to them
and constrain them to the standard margins for your article.

~~~
redrangerio
This makes me so happy to see other delevopers help!!

------
mendeza
Why is Facebook getting into reinforcement learning? Are there applications of
RL to improving social connections or extracting more data to sell to
advertisers?

~~~
civicsquid
If you take a look at the announcement post for the framework, you can see
some discussion about that: [https://code.fb.com/ml-
applications/horizon/](https://code.fb.com/ml-applications/horizon/)

One application that they mention related (at least loosely) to social
connections is deciding whether or not to deliver a notification to a user.

~~~
eismcc
That makes sense. At Twitter, I redesigned the notifications system to
explicitly allow for ML based decisions such as this.

